# Bear Bait



## DANE-G-RUSS (Jan 6, 2011)

How often are you baiting? How often are you checking the baits?
Have you spooked this bear off the bait?
Heard the berries were full force this year.....might be part of the problem...?
However they should still be hitting the bait.
Used cooking oil always worked well for us. Poor it all over the bait and on the ground and logs around the bait site.
Try spiking a couple of sardine cans up about 6-8ft on a tree near the bait. Pop a few small holes in it so it leaks out the oil.
Get a bottle of vanilla and put it in a spray bottle, fill the rest of the bottle with water and spray all the trees, leaves, logs around your bait site.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Get day-old Tim Horton's doughnuts. Bears love them.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

i bait 5 nights a week,i am using fresh fruit from a grocery store,my best friend is the produce manager and i get all the stuff they cant sell which is about 20 boxes a week.I have 7 different bears hitting a single bait but on our other land,i have been having sporadic activity which tells me the neighbour is baiting bears as well.Try fresh fruit.i have baited with everything you have mentioned and fruit has been majic for us the last few years.I am just home picking up more bait,Good luck Tuesday....Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

DANE-G-RUSS said:


> How often are you baiting? How often are you checking the baits?
> Have you spooked this bear off the bait?
> Heard the berries were full force this year.....might be part of the problem...?
> However they should still be hitting the bait.
> ...


the berries are plentiful this year but i am still getting regular activity on the bait,since i switched to using fruit i can keep them on the bait a little longer.Usually by mid september they are off the bait around here.Good luck tuesday...Grizz


----------



## OneidaStealth (Apr 18, 2004)

vanilla extract /maple extract in a spray bottle really attracts em also used grease from KFC works good


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

hit a chiptruck in your area and try to get some fryer grease, we use that as well as meat scraps and it works great. you may have someone else baiting near you that has something better than what you are offering that they may just like better.


----------



## Rackman63 (Jun 18, 2013)

As an attractant try getting some liquid smoke in a spray bottle and spray whole area. Also try some anise oil, (licorice smelling). Bears love sweets. Try some stale bread and pour some maple syrup all over it, or molasses, or sweet jello packets, an sugary sweet syrup. When you go in to hunt on opening day, try burning some honey in an tin can with some of those liquid sterno burning fuels. Only put in about an inch of honey or syrup in can and slowly burn, it will start smoking like crazy which will carry throughout the area. However make sure to clear around ground as to avoid any fires. As for bait you can also try mixing oats with corn and mix in some fryer grease or sweet syrup. Good luck


----------



## xxxdeer (May 29, 2013)

pastries and molasses.....and of course marshmellows


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Try a honey burn. There's direction on you tube. I'm going to try this on saturday night.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Molasses and popcorn is what we used in Northern Ontario.
We also used Jello powder. Sardine cans nailed to a tree helps too.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Have a fire extinguisher handy if doing a honey burn... hahaha... I have done it twice and had to get down and put out the "inferno" both times. I have tried different methods for it. Have some gloves handy to handle the hot can if needed. But some claim it works like a charm.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I sat yesterday from daylight until dark,15 minutes before dark the big lad,375-400 lbs came wandering out but winded me and would not come in,circled me for 10 minutes,he came into the bait right at dark,not a shot i wanted to take..I Chose to pass the shot..Hopefully tonight will be different..He is a Beaut..Grizz


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

My guide in Canada always uses beaver, meat, and oats. The thing that keeps them coming back all the time is gummy bears. for real. they love that candy and all his baits were hit hard the last couple of years.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I sat yesterday from daylight until dark,15 minutes before dark the big lad,375-400 lbs came wandering out but winded me and would not come in,circled me for 10 minutes,he came into the bait right at dark,not a shot i wanted to take..I Chose to pass the shot..Hopefully tonight will be different..He is a Beaut..Grizz


Good on you for passing. Hope you nail him Grizz!


----------



## ruth46 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey thanks for the advice. Tried a bit of everything and finally the bait is getting hit !!! Think the biggest problem was the berries. Gone sit tonight.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Good on you for passing. Hope you nail him Grizz!


Nothing for 2 straight nights...We have had trouble with Tresspassing poachers the last few years running there dogs off our bait during the day,i can almost gurantee they have done it the last 2 days while im working.I Don't care they wont tree that bear..too big,I guess they would have to shoot him off the road..which is typically what they do and then boast about it...I know the guy,hes an old man..late 60's,i wont say his name in a public forum but lets just say he has been nabbed for it in the past and is well known for it..I Had it out the last 2 years with him for tresspassing my land.This year if i catch him or his hounds,i am calling the Opp and the wardens..Thanks..It would be nice to get him but..I do it because i enjoy the animal,not cause i have to kill him and boast.....Good luck lads.I am going back up after work tommorow for the weekend...Grizz


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

You know that you can kill the dogs if they are chasing game on your land.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

rockin_johny said:


> You know that you can kill the dogs if they are chasing game on your land.


I Have thought about it but i dont blame the dogs,i blame the ****** who runs them,i will say he is an immigrated american who does it and he drives around with a loaded rifle,i seen it first hand 2 years ago.the guys he brings up are americans,i betcha he doesnt have a outfiiters licsence.i hope he does it this year..i am actually wanting him too.i am ready to do whatever i need too to put him in his place..Cops and game wardens first if they dont do anything about it then i will stand up for my property..Pm me and i will tell you his name..I cant stand the old slobhunter..poacher..tresspasser..Road warrior..home for lunch and then heading back up too camp after work...Grizz


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Ravenhunter said:


> Try a honey burn. There's direction on you tube. I'm going to try this on saturday night.


Burn. Worked. 1st burn saturday night. Dead bear. 2nd burn Tuesday night. Dead bear. Nothing big but good table meat and a Successful 4days.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Ravenhunter said:


> Burn. Worked. 1st burn saturday night. Dead bear. 2nd burn Tuesday night. Dead bear. Nothing big but good table meat and a Successful 4days.


Nice.. I killed a 200 lbs sunday night and the neighbours who are real close personal friends..we also hunt there land called the game wardens on those tresspassing poachers..who were running there dogs all over everybodys land without permission,monday morning..They do it during the week when the real men are at work and the slob hunting tresspassing poachers are being cowardly road warriors..Funny thing is the Warden was telling my friend that he knows all about this guy and has had numerous problems.He was going to pay him a visit..When my buddies wife confronted 1 one of them all the others sped off..I hope to catch them on my land.:shade:..Actually excited too..Payback can be a Mother..F...ker......Grizz


----------

